# Sagem XG703A drivers



## Detrominator (Oct 25, 2009)

I recently switched to Windows 7 x64 and my Sagem XG703A needs drivers to work. But the only drivers I'm able to find are Vista 32bit and XP64bit drivers and none of them work. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

FFC ID: M4Y-XG703A
Hardware IDs: USB\VID_0CDE&PID_0008&REV_1040
USB\VID_0CDE&PID_0008


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't see any new drivers. As that hardware is old, it is likely time to upgrade.


----------

